

WebSID - bane
http://www.igorski.nl/experiment/websid

======
tbirdz
It sounds pretty cool. Is the unminified js available? I am also curious as to
the process of becoming an "official chrome experiment" as mentioned on the
authors page.

~~~
tagawa
[http://pastebin.com/kFFRQvwR](http://pastebin.com/kFFRQvwR)

(not the original - just unminified with
[http://jsbeautifier.org](http://jsbeautifier.org) )

------
BenDaglish
I heartily approve - other than the fact it means another 12 hours of my life
down the drain... :)

------
draugadrotten
Huge library of SID tunes here as well in this WebGL SID player
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7270025)

------
cordite
I would be more excited if I wasn't using dvorak.

~~~
paulannesley
True in any context.

------
ibudiallo
for some reason it fails on chrome for me, but works fine on firefox.

On chrome i get the "Aww Snap" page

~~~
padenot
Ha, it works for me both in Firefox and Chrome.

Also, on Firefox, there is still this delay problem I have to fix [1].

[1]:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=932400](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=932400)

~~~
mpnordland
I reloaded the page in firefox and the delay stopped.

------
bearbin
This would be so much better with a NKRO keyboard, I can only do 2 keys at
once :(

------
rorykoehein
Amazing!

~~~
memming
I love it. Great work!

